
Renaissance hedge fund reportedly having one of its best years ever - abhi3
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/17/renaissance-hedge-fund-reportedly-having-one-of-its-best-years-ever.html
======
omeze
Most funds that include a volatility trading strategy are going to do well
right now (because volatility ~ downturns). 2008 and 2011 were also really
good years for vol arb desks. Not to downplay it, just seems Renaissance gets
outsized credit (likely intended on their part for recruitment and fund
raising) for things other shops do all the time.

------
docPangloss
It's interesting how two different news organizations report two different
views about Renaissance on the same day (17 April).

* CNBC chose to only report on the Medallion fund, which is up 24% YTD.

* Bloomberg chose to primarily report on Renaissance's largest fund, REIF -- which is actually down 14% through March 31.

Link:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-17/renaissan...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-17/renaissance-
says-quant-models-misfired-during-march-mayhem)

 __Neither news outlet reported the weighted aggregated return of Renaissance,
the firm--which manages several funds by different portfolio managers.

Seems disingenuous at best.

My sense is Renaissance might not be doing nearly as well as it wants the
market and public to believe...

~~~
neximo64
Actually if you've been an observer through the years/decades REIF has always
been that way. The name renaissance has is from the Medallion fund which is
the one to watch.

There isnt a reason to weigh the collective returns as the best one,
Medallion, is closed off for outside investment.

------
valuearb
It’s irritating when Medallion is identified as an investment fund, instead of
what it is, a market maker.

------
growlist
Sounds like a perfect time for a windfall tax. I mean, these companies _do_
want to show their solidarity during a pandemic, don't they?

------
nunez
This is not surprising. There are firms that profit on both sides.

